# 2005 OGF Crappie Open Tournament



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*Saturday, April 23rd*​*Delaware Lake Marina*​ 
It's a go! We had originally wanted to do a series, but figured we'd be better off "testing the waters" first with a centrally located open tournament. It's open to *both boat and bank anglers*, and the details and sign up page can be on the Events link on the main page or here >

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=crappie

Teams will be assigned numbers in the order they are registered, and will "launch" accordingly. It's a go, and should be a great time!

*Team/Boat Number*​ 
1. Sowbelly & Partner - Team/Boat/Big Fish
2. Buckeye Ron & Partner - Team/Boat/NO Big Fish
3. Misfit & Toad - Team/Boat/Big Fish
4. Shakedown & Partner - Team/Boat/Big Fish
5. Cliff Sawyer & Kent Foster - Team/????/NO Big Fish
6. Buddy Punk & Parrothead - Team/Boat/Big Fish
7. Mishio & Tpet96 - Team/Boat/Big Fish
8. Rumi & Partner - Team/Boat/Big Fish
9. DaleM & Big Daddy - Team/Boat/Big Fish (team bad attitude)
10. Bill Chapman & Dick Bishop Team/Boat/Big Fish
11. Kern Wilson & Partner - Team/????/No Big Fish
12. Lundy & Partner - Team/Boat/Big Fish
13. Fish4Fun & Partner - Team/Boat/Big Fish
14. Larry & Melanie Lester-Team/Boat/Bigfish
15. Chuck & Ross Franklin - Team/????/BigFish
16. The King & gstrick27 - Team/Boat/Big Fish
17. Abe Matuch & Shane Kohler - Team/Boat/ Big Fish
18. Ron (RONK) & Bob Kasper Team/Boat/Big Fish
19. Michael Koesters & Chris Overpeck Team/Boat/Big Fish
20. Kevin Moeller (Bassnpro1) & Partner - Team/Boat/Big Fish
21. Bryan Mellon & Rob Literell - Team/Boat/Big fish
22. Charles Huston & George Andrews - Team/Boat/No Big Fish
23. Adam Vance (nickadams) and Yuliya Vance - Team/Boat/Big Fish
24. Ben Winter & Jeremy Combs - Team/Boat/Big Fish
25. Jim Mesler & Joe Harrell - Team/Boat/Big Fish
26. Joe Hartman & Randy McVicker - Team/Boat/Big Fish
27. Eric Tomlison & Bryon Morgan - Team/Boat/Big Fish
28. Chris ???? & Partner - Team/Boat/No Big Fish
29. Mike Tomlinson & John Gifford Team/Boat/Big Fish
30. Glen Sexton & Freeman Webb - Team/Boat/Big Fish
31. Richard Kuhn & Tim Mehling - Team/Boat/Big fish
32. Tony Bornhorst & Scott Sutherland - Team/Boat/No BF
33. Troy Becker & David Shaffer - Team/????/Big Fish
34. James Morrow & Partner - Team/????/No Big Fish
35. Phil Carver & partner - Team/Boat/Big Fish
36. David Tack & Chad Lindsey - Team/??/Big Fish
37. Joe Snyder & Finlaw - Team/??/No big Fish


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This will be a great time members !! Even the bankers can get in on the deal. Looking forward to seeing you all there.  .DA KING !!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Question that came up in a PM:

Q: Do fish need to be alive at the weigh-in?

A: No, however we ask that you keep/consume any dead fish you weigh. Mmmm...crappie


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

20 fish possession limit, of those 10 will be weighed. Competitors must pick those 10 fish to be weighed PRIOR to check-in. No changing fish at the scales. That means your team can keep NO MORE than 20 fish total.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Okay, this might sound like a dumb question, but being that I have never fished a tournament (yet  )...
Are the anglers allowed to have a scale on their boat to determine which fish to keep? I mean, losing that extra ounce or two may cost you bigtime. Or is this whole guessing thing just an added twist?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The official scales are at the weigh-in site, and all fish are checked by our weighmaster. That scale is calibrated by the weighmaster as well, and may be different than your on-board scale. You can use a scale of your own to get a general idea of fish weight, but the weighmaster's results may be different, and the weighmaster's results are the final say for the tournament.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like a good time. If there are any boaters that are looking for a partner let me know.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Sounds awesome, but now I just got to find out how far and where this place is. Then if I can borrow mu uncles jon boat, hopefully I could make it and be able to find some fish since it would be a new lake to me!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Question is there an age limit. If iam not working it would it be ok to fish it with my 12yr old boy?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's fine Jerry, as long as he's with a parent/guardian.

Delaware is pretty much in the middle of the state. About 30 mins north of Columbus.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm up for it.

Guess I'll have to find a jungle and break out the rooster tails Shane  that is if I don't get a boat or no one wants to help out some bank trash, 



BTW ever find that camera???


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Right smack dab during turkey season... sniff sniff


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Really can't wait for it to get here. Rookie and I really eager. 
Buckeye Ron


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a great time! My wife and I are looking into coming down and fishing it. Never even heard of the lake, how is it as a crappie lake?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great crappie lake Jim. Nice sizes there too.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Delaware can be awesome  Blacks and whites, unlimted HP lake without the typical traffic.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Delaware is a 9 inch minimum limit right? Just wanted to make sure. We would have to keep it legit. Are fish with tire marks on them going to be able to be counted?   I'll have to talk with the boss on this one. We might make it out. Sounds like loads of fun. If we catch and keep 20 can we take all 20 home or do we have to release the live ones?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

i just hope it isn't flooded out then, spring time can be tricky on these flood control ones. Great crappie lake though and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's something I snagged from Rumi's post in Central (ODNR Outlook)

DELAWARE LAKE (download lake map) - Delaware County, 963 acres, unlimited horsepower - this link works- you can also just view it here* 

Crappie - great populations of 8-13" whites and blacks. Highest quality crappie fishery in central Ohio for numbers and size. Best fishing is around shoreline cover in April and May. In summer, fish deep drop-offs containing stumps or other cover. November shoreline fishing has been very productive particularly for large black crappies. NOTE: effective March 1, 1997, 9" minimum length limit. OUTLOOK - GREAT.


Tire marks no, 9 inch limit yes, and you can keep 20, but can only weigh 10.  Bassnpro is right about the levels that time of year. May is usually worse, so we'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## usc14 (Jan 28, 2005)

whats the date on this tourny? i know of a few good spots on this lake. can anyone fish it? is 1 man or two man or whatever?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

April 23. It's all on the main page, including the rules.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone got room in a boat for a guy on the injured reserve


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats the week we'll be at Dale Hollow. Ah poop!  I,ve been wanting to fish Delaware too.  Raider


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

I told you if we signed up this early it would scare everyone else off.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Look at it this way Toad. You guys will atleast come in 3rd


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep.well there's still time for some REAL competition to get into the mix.raider would have probably brought zfish,and didn't want to embarrass both of them   

shake,what's third place pay,in a 3 team tourny?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

you guys better watch out ! My 11 year old daughter is going to whoop some butt !


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea and iam bringing my 12yr old son so its going to be a blast


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear a couple of carpers turned crappie pros will be there  If the lake hasn't changed much in the past 4 years........those carpers might hold another title


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If you guys want a low starting number, you better send in your entry or Paypal it to us. Starting positions are by the time/date we receive them.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just registered


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I will for sure be there, fishin or not  ...THE CATKING !!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Pencil me in for this one.
Partner has not commited yet but I sure he will.
Will send in entry fee as soon as he says its a go.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I was going to sign up and fish it, but I'll be assisting Stretch with running things. I'll still probably get out and fish for a few, but I won't, more than likely, be in the tournament.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Cliff Sawyer and Kent Foster - Spot #5 - 2/21/05


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake,

will you be at the BW3 event? if so can I give you a check there? It will be for me and an unkown partner


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure thing man.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Lordy Lordy, you all better watch your backs for flying corn and boilies, the rumur is true about a couple carpers coming after ya  

The only problem I am trying to figure out is how to dress a carp up to look like a crappie, any ideas ???  

So what will everybody be hungry for, early spring trip we gotta cook some food bankside.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I just entered through Paypal, I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> The only problem I am trying to figure out is how to dress a carp up to look like a crappie, any ideas ???


I'm sure Shake can come up with something. I mean.......he DID put ak in a dress


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Got registrations from Buddy Punk and Miso/Tpet this morning! Yeehaw


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

will it be caught on plastic or live bait?   anyone can catch em on live bait...  

sowbelly


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

What about non live bait, because mine always seems to die. 

Also thinking about trying a crappie doughball, do crappies like dough balls


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Use what ever you want guys! Oh, explosives are not permitted


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Would Pop Rocks be considered explosive??


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Would Pop Rocks be considered explosive??


Only if they are consumed after drinking 1/2 gallon of Imperial Stout OUCH!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Boat #9 just registered. I've never seen anyone fish in a dress before, so it should be interesting


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just signed in #10 fellows.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

*9. DaleM & Big Daddy - team/boat/Big Fish (team bad attitude)*

It doesn't matter, Tpet and Miso (The Carpinaters) are gonna win anyhow. Just wait to you see me land Fish Ohio Crappie on pop rocks doughballs, it could happen


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

#11, Kern Wilson & Partner

Low numbers are going quick!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Shakedown what # did my team get?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are boat #6 Buddy.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

#12, Lundy & Partner


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I wasn't going to fish the competitive side in this one, but someone pushed me into it. Dale, get that boat ready. We're going to lay waste to the field in this one. LOL.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Somebody should have let sleeping giants sleep  Sounds like GAME ON !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Dale, we are really looking forward to this!


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> I wasn't going to fish the competitive side in this one, but someone pushed me into it. Dale, get that boat ready. We're going to lay waste to the field in this one. LOL.


Man that sounds familar, almost like Carlitos Way or a Rocky Movie  

Lay waste... Lay waste???? Well see about that, the way I see it us lowly carpers have got nothing to lose. Now if a couple of Crappie fishermen where to lose to a couple of lowly carp fishermen well that would be embarrassing 

The more the merrier, c'mon people let the trash talk begin, less then 2 months to go.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

> The more the merrier, c'mon people let the trash talk begin, less then 2 months to go.


You asked for it!

I believe it was Teddy Roosevelt who said "Fish softley and carry a big Crappie stick"  

He had my team in mind when he said that!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!

Crappie don't eat dough balls!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! will enter and this carper will not only place in the top 3, even perhaps win, but I'll do it from the BANK  ....OH YEA !!!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> I've never seen anyone fish in a dress before, so it should be interesting


how much is it going for? I could use some green


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Miso,

We have nothing to lose. Besides....when we boat 10 14"ers in the first 45mins, we'll move up to the flats and hit some piggie carp  Be sure to bring your carp bait and a rod or two. Your gonna need em


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

O.K., we are in for all the fun and excitement! Our first tourney of any type - I dion't want much ....I'll settle for 1st Place and Biggest fish. 
Someone else can have the money, I don't want to be too selfish.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lucky #13, Fish4Fun and Partner


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Had a crazy dream about the tournament last night.

Got to the lake and insted of going in the order we registered we were riding bulls for take off numbers. Woke up before I started fishing though. I'm not sure who was driving the boat but I was standing on the front deck with my leg on a log like Capt. Morgan and yelling CRAPPIE AHEAAAAAD!!!!


BTW I went the FULL 8 seconds on the bull



anyone think this means anything? Could it mean that I'm gonna take everyone's money????


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

ummmm it could just mean that you are full of what comes out of the South end of a North bound BULL!    
By the way my team is really looking forward to taking everyone's MONEY!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

14. Larry & Melinie Lester-Team/Boat/Bigfish

Complete list is at the beginning of this thread!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

15. Chuck & Ross Franklin - Team/????/BigFish


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

More money in DA KING'S deep pockets  Keep 'em coming .....


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

catking said:


> More money in DA KING'S deep pockets  Keep 'em coming .....


I wonder if DA KING is related to Mr. Krabs from Spongebob Squarepants?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

What in the hell is a Spongebob squarepants & a Mr Krabs  .If Mr. Krabs takes peoples money that they just throw away by entering a tourney that DA KING !! is an entry , then YES , he's my pappy........


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Gstrick27 and TheKing have just registered. Be afraid.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

More money, More money........... in DA KING'S pockets .............


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm...after reading through this thread, sounds like this could be fun. Another carper might just have to enter the tourney  . I'd be fishing from the bank...but I know my way around Delaware enough to at least feel confident that I can bank some fish...and since Da King already taught me everything he knows about crappie fishing, I should be OK  .


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Never caught more than from the shore at this time of year. Just walk till you see the timber and it will pay off. 

CATKING - With sixteen teams that leaves $512 to split between our team and the # 2,3, and 4 teams. Plus the $160 to gstrick27 and TheKing. But nothing for team "catking". Do you want our fish as a consolation?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

16. The King & gstrick27 - Team/Boat/Big Fish


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't want your charity KING  I want YOUR money.........  .....Lookin good guys.......... cwcarper enters the game??? Looks like DA KING !!! can get some of that schoolin money BACK...  ......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes Catking I am convinced now that you are Mr. Krabs twin brother!  
Money, Money, Money, Money!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

What is the difference between catking and Mr. Krabs???

One is red and is always worried about making money.

The other is Mr. Krabs!!!!

This dig brought to you by TEAM BAD ATTITUDE


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Team #17 Abe Matuch & Shane Kohler


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! don't know who this 'Krabs dude is, but seems like alot of you do??? What ya all doing? Watch cartoons all day? I take it he is a cartoon ? And DA KING !!! is worried about fishin against you all ?? I don't think so .......................  SHOW ME DA MONEY !!! .........CAT.......~**~


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

18. Ron (RONK) & Bob Kasper Team/????/Big Fish


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Go ahead Mr. Krabs, "Ayye maties, more money, more money for me pockets!"


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

partner?


need to find me a partner for the tourny, anyone else need some bank trash?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Through extensive research we have found a family picture that shows 
"DA KING" and Mr. Krabs at a family reunion.  

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4694&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

For some reason I can't get the pic to come up. I know it's on my end........ I'll keep trying..I'm sure it's a very nice pic........... LOL !!! DA KING !!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok Catking check out my previous post now. 

By the way mrfishohio, you should have a job as a teacher for us computer DUMMIES! Your post on how to post pictures is GREAT!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

TWINS!!! hehehee


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Worst than I thought........ a freakin red crab with a BIG DADDY belly.....  .You're a funny fellow 'Punk. And not funny Ha Ha


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't know you had a twin Rick?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

As a matter of fact I do have an identical twin. But that Krabs guys sure in the heck isn't he.............


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

looks very simular to me


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

This will be "Da King" paying his losses after the crappie tourney!!
Notice the tears about to start as he has to hand over his money!

On another note will there be OGF merchandise availible for us to purchase at the tourney?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The caption should read " And DA KING !!! wins again "  We are currently trying to get our new hats/shirts deal . I do not know if we will have them ready by the tourney, but we will try. The guys working on this are down in Dale Hollow  ............. DA KING !!! will be wearing a special shirt to the tourney.........


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I noticed some of the teams for the tourny had Team Names. Our team name I think is going to be"Laid Back and Key Wasted". We will be recognized by the colorful shirts and shorts regardless of the weather and the sounds of Jimmy Buffett and others blasting from our stereo! Summer is just a state of mind right? 
I know there is no alcohol allowed for consumption but what about my margarita flavored fish attractant? 
This is gonna be fun.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I just sent in my entry info. Should I expect anything back in the mail or just show up on tournament day?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The guys running the crappie open will be on this site tomorrow and answer your question  I'm sure we will do something . You will be added to the list on page one for sure, and that number will be your departure number also .......


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone that signed up check page one as Rick said. If anyone has any questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

20. Kevin Moeller (Bassnpro1) & Partner - Team/????/Big Fish


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I will have a boat. looking forward to this crappie thing.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate takin money from a student Kevin , but I'll make an exception for you  who's your partner ? The girl  .......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

remains to be seen. It is possible Tera will come out and fish. She always seems to catch the biggest crappie of the day when we target them


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Well it looks like me and Mellon will be joining in on the fun. i just have 1 question ,since i`m fishing with H20Mellon can i get a handicap? something to be make things alittle more fair for us.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Handicap, Man you dont need any handicap, 'Da King is going to be there, which means all the fish will come our way. Just paid via Pay Pal

On a more serious note guys, Bubba & I will be in a 14ft Bass Tracker w/ a 9.9 Merc. Are we going to be okay?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No problem at all guys. See ya there! Thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O, Bubba- your team #21. Thanks


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I tell ya' Dale must be getting OLD! (he didnt even Spell Mellon right!)  Just kidding, it's MELLON not MULLIN. 

Dont worry Dale, after Bubba & I win the tourney, I'll get ya a new paid of glasses!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey man I think if I win I'll get you a pair of glasses with Dale's pair LOL

"Dont worry Dale, after Bubba & I win the tourney, I'll get ya a new paid of glasses!"


 Its alright man I guess Dale must be rubbing off on other members. LOL


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like another case of the blind leading the blind!!!! LOL!!!   

I get my new glasses in two days! FINALLY! I can see!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoops, I do accept the award as OGF's Wost Speller/Typer! Thanks Gosh for Spell Checker @ work!

Guys my Abu 6000's are spooled w/ 25 lb Red Caujin Line, 3 oz no roll sinkers, Gammu 8/0 hooks, I'm ready to roll into the crappie tourney, now i just need some cut Shad or Skipjack.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just what is GFO? There's some faded memory, but I just can't place the letters...

OGF Bryan, OGF!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Carl, in his defense he does claim to be the site's worst speller


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Geez, that was bad, sorry.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL!!! I hear you guys!! LOL


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

now yo see why i want a handicap.not only cant he catch a fish he cant spell either.lol sorry buddy i just couldn`t let that slide.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol Bub.. You need a handicap anyways. I've seen you fish!!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Buddy!!! i guess i deserved that one.lol I just hope we do well ,it`s been years since i`ve fished there.on a side note i`ve seen you shoot...nuff said lol


Bub


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

One more use of those letters H2O and you'll be starting 1/2 hours before we come in to weigh.  It's tough getting old. Trust me I know!. See you all there.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

22. Charles Huston & George Andrews - Team/Boat/No Big Fish


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

So this is more money for DA KING!!! if I hear right ??? I think not.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Your hearing is just fine KING...........  .............DA KING !!!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I figured I would make it fair, and let everyone know ahead of time  Now I have a whole month to try and show my wife how not to jerk the lips off a crappie


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

23. Adam Vance (nickadams) and Yuliya Vance - Team/Boat/Big Fish


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Two more entries I recieved at the PO box today.

# 24- Ben Winter & Jeremy Combs - Team/Boat/Big Fish
# 25- Jim Mesler - Joe Harrell - Team/Boat/Big Fish


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Entry #26 today.
Joe Hartman, & Randy McVicker


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Team #27. Eric (beats working) Tomlison & Bryon Morgan. Thanks Guys.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

28. Chris ???? & Partner - Team/Boat/No Big Fish


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

is anyone fishing from the shore?ive been thinking about joining the tournament.by the way how do you fish for crappie?  ha-ha


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Team #29
Mike Tomlinson & John Gifford. Welcome aboard guys.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

All these new entry's, we should be hearing from this guy anytime!    
MONEY, MONEY, MONEY, MONEY!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I might be able to use my dads 12' boat with a small motor, would it be worth it to try to fish Delaware Lake with a boat that small? How about a canoe? I would like to fish the tourney but dont really want to bank fish.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Twister tail, that 12' boat will be fine on Delaware. We won't have that many boats other than ours on the lake. Hope to see you there..


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am going to be sporting a 12' fiberglass sears gamefisher boat. shouldn't be too bad except being beat to spots.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You'll be faster than us, Bubba & I will be in a 14 ft tracker w a 9.9


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

6 h.p. here, should be interesting, I just hope a small boat wins the thing


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Two FAT guys in a 14` boat with a 9.9.....yeah we`re gonna be screamin.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Who are you calling fat? (Actually I started a diet today, got to get down to my fishing weight) Go team MELLON, (no need to mention Bubba as I'm going to walk away w/ it)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Team #30
Glen Sexton & Freeman Webb. Thanks guys. See you there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If anyone of you know anyone that's planning to fish the tournament have them get signed up. Only two weeks from Saturday guys!! We are at 30 teams. The plaques are picked up and we're almost ready.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! didn't know Bassnpro1 was entering this tourney....... My money is on Kevin to place in the top 3.....  DA KING !!! has decided not to enter the tourney. Just wouldn't be right. I'd win and we wouldn't hear the end of it.......... I'll be staying on the bank , grillin me some lunch......  CK.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

catking said:


> DA KING !!! didn't know Bassnpro1 was entering this tourney....... My money is on Kevin to place in the top 3.....  DA KING !!! has decided not to enter the tourney. Just wouldn't be right. I'd win and we wouldn't hear the end of it.......... I'll be staying on the bank , grillin me some lunch......  CK.


grill me up something, I'll be hungry after my WIN!!!!

:B


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll grill ya up a one of DA KING'S specialties.the LOSER burger........  .... I'll bring some extras .........  ...........THE CATKING !!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If we were to having the tournament today, with the 30 teams we have signed up, our payouts will look like the following:

1st. $320.00
2nd. $200.00
3rd. $150.00
4th. $100.00
5th. $80.00
6th. $60.00
7th. $50.00

1st. big fish $175.00 (70%)
2nd big fish $75.00 (30%)

1st., 2nd., 3rd. place will recieve a plaque as will the big fish

Not too shabby


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now if toad and i can make it to at least 7th,we'll have our money back,to spend on crappie lessons


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's going pretty well, guys. LOL. We should hit it just about right on the money. Or should I say right IN the money! LOL.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale, Remember it's Bryan with a "Y" not "I". I just want it to look right on the plaque.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys, my money is on the way. I was out tossing my secret bait yesterday and landed around 30 fish in 1.5hrs. Had a few pesky bass mixxed in there too


CatKing, i'll take a big juicy burger


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

31. Richard Kuhn & Tim Mehling - Team/Boat/Big fish
32. Tony Bornhorst & Scott Sutherland Team/Boat/No BF

Good luck guys!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

33. Troy Becker & David Shaffer - Team/????/Big Fish
34. James Morrow & Partner - Team/????/No Big Fish

Good luck guys!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Reminder!!!! Tomorrow Is The Last Day For Pre-registration!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil Carver- Hydrosport #35. Boat/team/bigfish


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Just posting to let everyone know that DACHICK will be stopping by to join the festivities after the tourney!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Be nice to see DA CHICK again............  ............~**~


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

DACHICK,
Do you have a fishing partner yet?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I would like to thank everyone in advance for the donations to my wallet!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Today is the LAST DAY for pre-reg.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Team # 36 & #37 signed up today.

#36- David Tack & Chad Lindsey
#37- Joe Snyder & Steve Finlaw

Thanks Guys.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pre-registration is officially over! 

Remember, ramp registrations the day of the event will be held at Obee's Deli Market (gas station and bait shop) a few miles south of the dam, on SR 23.

See you all next Saturday!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tough bite yesterday gang  That's all I can say until after the tourney  

I didn't see the weigh-in from the tournament yesterday that was held at Delaware. They were still out when we came in.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

CORRECTION!!!

OBee's Deli Market is a Marathon Station, NOT CITGO anymore. And FYI, it's exactly 3 miles south of the Marina entrance on 23.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

And an addition!

Someone PM'd me the other day asking about off limits areas for bankers. I knew that it was addressed a while ago, and went to look at it for reference and realized that I had posted it in the wrong thread (http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24900&highlight=crappie+tournament)

Anyways, just to be clear. Bankers are limited to the same waters that boats can access. In other words, the spillway is off limits.


----------



## slab man (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello everybody.I'm new to this site and look forward to meeting some of you at the tournament.Do you have to sign up at the gas station or at the ramp?Good luck to all.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody wanting to sign in to fish this tourney as of now, must do so at Obee's Deli Market , which is a couple miles south from the entrance to the road that goes to the Marina........Obee's is on St Rt 23........ CATKING.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Slab..we'll have someone there (Obee's) signing up non-pre registration anglers at 6am. Everyone who prepaid, goes directly to the marina for check-in.

Welcome to the site, and hope you can make the tourney!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone have any questions that they would like to ask and haven't already? If so, feel free to fire em off.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

can i include today's catch in my tourey limit?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure Misfit,we don't se a problem at all with that ..........  I guess I better go check out the Central section..let me guess. " HOOVER "


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I just may be making a very special appearance  Boat is water ready.. Fixed my rivit leaks today. Taking it out in the AM before work to make sure I got them all. There were 2 spots on on the boat directly accross from each other and same spot. Im guessing a design error or maybe a little more stress on those 2??? Anyways Im good to go (I think) lol. Misfit and Da Kink better watch out


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! will be arriving Friday night in an unknown location, maybe a BAR ,...........  ..............and staying over as I would have to get up at about 2:30 just to make the event to help sign people in.......2:30 ??? Are ya freakin crazy.......................


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

gee thanks  
hoover?    
hope i can find a bunch of them like the biggest,at delaware.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

catking said:


> DA KING !!! will be arriving Friday night in an unknown location, maybe a BAR ,...........



I'll probbly be at a place called CBR's watching a friends band play Friday night, 4am is gonna come really early that Sat.  




SHAKE:


Are the bankers gonna be allowed to leave at 7am since it would take us a bit longer to get to a hole or are we being "launched" in order alse?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Snatch,

Bankers will be launched numerically in order of registration, mixed in with the boats.

With the no wake zones, etc on the lake...it will take them just as long to hit their spots if they run.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Shake.. Are you fishing or helping out?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Where is a decent motel that my wife and I can get a room for Friday night?


Also Shake you said that the preregistered boaters go straight to the ramp. Those that need live bait, will we be able to get it at Obee's without being in the way of those registering? How big is his parking lot?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Obee's opens at 5:30 am. Called this evening.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I will have my wife, and I am thinking about bringing the dog. Most tournaments will not let you off the boat to use the restroom without going back to the ramp where you start. Since we already have bank fisherman will it be a problem to walk the dog somewhere when she has to go? I believe most of the lake is surrounded by public land.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

HIgh of 48 degrees w/ rain. Sounds sweet!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah it's looking like it's not going to be pleasant on Saturday. Hope everyone has rain gear and warm clothes! Tournament is rain or shine.

Adam. We'll get back to you on that sometime today.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Latest Accuweather Forecast

Friday, Apr 22

Periods of rain. Winds from the SE at 4 mph. High: 63° F 

Friday Night: An evening shower possible; otherwise, partly cloudy and cold. Winds from the NNE at 11 mph. Low: 38° F 

Saturday, Apr 23 
Colder with clouds and limited sun; breezy in the afternoon. Winds from the N at 18 mph. High: 48° F


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake,

Might already be covered, and might have looked over it. Anywho....on the launch. Are you dividing the crew by order of pay for launch......say into 3 groups....at 10 min intervals or something like that? Or just line em up and run em out? Just wonderin. Thanks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll stagger starts with 10-15 second intervals, in order of registration.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Adam,

Since we neglected to address that issue in our oringinal rules (boaters exiting their boats during the tournament), we will allow it this time out. It's safe to say that in the future, that will be addressed up front


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

It doesn't matter to me, in fact now that I have seen the forecast I probably won't bring the dog  but since you will allow it I will make the old lady go in the woods


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

WATCH THAT POISON IVY !!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't sweat it man. Minnow buckets work great too, although mine prefers the livewell


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

yayyyayaya i just found out i'll be there


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal John!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake,

Miso and I will be known as: "Team Crappin' Carpers" on Saturday


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

tpet96 said:


> Shake,
> 
> Miso and I will be known as: "Team Crappin' Carpers" on Saturday


"Crappin", that's what I felt like doing after I saw the forecast for Saturday!!  
This is from Accu Weather.com
Saturday 
Mostly cloudy, windy and colder with a couple of showers 

High Temperature: 46° F 
RealFeel®: 38° F 
Click here for the Hourly Forecast 
Winds: NW at 20 mph 
Wind Gusts: 42 mph :C :C 

I hope they are wrong on this forecast, the cold we can deal with but I would rather not have wind gust up to 40 MPH!!


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks to be down right miserable Saturday. Perfect fishing weather. My brother & I will go as team "Crappie Bro's". He claims all we will catch is a cold. We shall see.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like after DA KING !!! helps serve the donuts and coffee, and help at the ramp , I'll be heading to the nearest pub for about 6 hours.......  .....I think I'll just see about chattin with some bankers  .......Maybe be a " go get me something from the store guy "  I'll find something to do , anything except fishin......... only fair that I exclude myself


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

For what it's worth , I believe these members will be in the top five..... I want to wish you ALL great fishing and GOOD LUCK !!!!! :

Top Five in no certain order :

Sowbelly101......Big Daddy.......Ronk .......THE KING ( not DA KING  ) and bassnpro1 (Kevin) ...............My predictions for last place ??? Heck that's easy ....Mellon Head........  .........Almost went with misfit , but I see he has Toad as a partner........  .............  .........Like I said.. you all have a GREAT TIME !!!! and please be safe !!! Oh , big fish winner ???..Phil Carver.........


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Top 5 of what, first guys back to the ramp because they can't take the cold? I guess seeing Big Daddy's name in there threw me off


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya caught on Shake- Yes, this was indeed the list of those who will whimp out....so seeing Big Daddy's name indeed didn't really throw you off  .Doesn't he wear gloves while fishin....  .I know his partner Dale M will for sure........probably even nylons................


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I love you too King...... I'm the darkhorse. I'm bringing some goldfish just in case the Cat's are hot!!!!


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm getting confused here. Da King is talking about people whimping out while he's stating he will be in a nice cozy bar for 6 hours? Although a cozy bar sounds much more comfortable then wind, rain & cold.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ronk...that's why he's also known as "Da Queen"


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Now, says winds between 12 and 30mph throughout the day, but only a 40% chance of rain. Not going to be that bad. At least nothing that a set of coveralls and a rainsuit can't handle.

Should be an interesting day of fishing!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone know if maps can be bought for the lake? 
I already have one of the state maps.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jim,try gander mountain if you have one close.they sell maps of various ohio lakes.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Big D, only a true fisherman is this optimistic!!



Big Daddy said:


> Now, says winds between 12 and 30mph throughout the day, but only a 40% chance of rain. Not going to be that bad. At least nothing that a set of coveralls and a rainsuit can't handle.
> 
> Should be an interesting day of fishing!!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Mellon aint wussin out ,he`s a hard core waterfowler and lives for the cold nasty weather ...huh Bryan.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

First one to wuss out can join DA QUEEN at a local pub, drinks on me....  We can watch some sports and think about all them people out there fishin.....I forgot Bubba was Mellon Heads partner.....Bryan as a slim chance of staying out ther now.....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Free Drinks? Man, too bad I dont drink. Now King if you say Free Food, I'll be right there by you!!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

you all could save yourself the cold and just give me the money because im only going to be a few hours from it anyway...lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey there bigjohn,

Don't count your pigs until they're roasted  

Are you ready for the Erie trip the 21st?

Kim


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

yep looking foward to it


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

easy killer, u guys dont know THEKING and myself very well, you'd be better off putting your money on us making it back late, hard to get us off the lake when the fish are biting, and we always find them biting


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

we`re gonna use depth charges to bring them up from deep water lol


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

DaKing forgot DaSnatch in the top 5. I'll fish the first couple hours then it's off to the bad for me and partner!!!!



:B :B :B :B :B


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Delaware is off limits to all tournament anglers after 7AM tomorrow (Friday, 4/21).


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

well we shouldnt see too much pressure saturday since the weather predictions will keep most off the lake. id like to wish all the best of luck and remember to keep safety in mind. i hope no one has boat trouble but if so remember to keep the good samaritan attitude and help someone out that might be in need if the situation occurs. same goes for those that are bank fishin..

sowbelly


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I hit the lake today for a bit slow going, Then spun my prop so its a rush to columbus tomorrow before work to get it fixed so i can be on the water saturday.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, Jerry I hope everything goes alright.

Myself, I woke up to a nearly flat front tire. I had to plug it and now hope that at 4am. its still doing O.K. See you at the ramp.  

- Rumi


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Wooohoooo ! I think that my daughter and I will be the dryest 2 people fishin the tourny .  Man , I cant wait for the jokes to follow after tomm.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

aha.phil built an umbrella for his boat  
toad and i would have been high and dry,but since his boat is down,it's a cold,wet,rough ride in the lil' misfit


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok , heres a peek show .  I gave up on the tarp . Its going the way it is ! 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=5650&sort=1&size=medium&cat=all&page=1


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Nice work Phillbilly


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Phillbilly


the philbilly flower float.that's great phil.but how are you gonna keep that thing up when you're blastin' up the lake at 60 mph


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say bro , is Ill see ya when I catch up to ya . It is going to take a while though .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres a front view for ya .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I'm sure I will be wishin I had that thing after about the first hour. I couldn't idle down the lake though.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i was tempted to biuld something like that for mine too,phil.
watch out for pirates.i might be trying to board your boat if it gets too bad


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

HOLY SMOKES!!

We should have the weigh-in under that thing!

See you guys in the morning.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope I can catch something to weigh in under that thing !


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Now that is what I call an enterprisingframe of mind. Good luck with it Phil. You will definitely have to stay out of the wind, as it is a huge sail.

If you have a heater on board, I'll stop by just to warm up.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i stoped by the tourney today at 11:00 and they had 45 start and only 8 had left
the wind was nasty and the rain was chainging to snow with some sleet mixed in


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

We left at 11:30am. The weather was terrible. The morning wasn't that bad. After 10:00 am it got crazy. I came by Phil Carver and it looked like he lost half of his tarp. Tried to make a run up north. Could not see sh**! Ran up near the dam and saw Shakedown. He looked very comfortable under the top. The set-up for today would be a boat with an enclosure, beer, and music.

My hat is off. I am tipping it to the ones that braved this one. We caught 8 fish today. All were short. Wish everyone a safe return to the dock.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

sorry i didn't make it the oldest boy was already feeling sick and when i got up it was cold and coming down hard rain here so in best intreset we decided to stay home, suck now iam painting the hallway and just got done hanging new door on bedroom.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Better to get that kind of work done on a rainy day than having to do it on a Nice day that you could be fishing!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got home, still wet and frozen. Even had a guy with blistered frost bite...it was naaaaasty out there. I thought that might have been you larry!

A few boats limited, all 10 payout spots had fish, big fish was 1.28 if I remember correctly. Some nice bags considering the weather. We'll post the results here soon.

Thanks for making it out everyone, and braving the weather with us, and congrats to those who were in the money.


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

Wasn't me Shakedown. My hands were cold. No frostbite here though. Even after a rough day. I am still able to hold my beer. Imagine that!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Even after a rough day. I am still able to hold my beer. Imagine that!


 that makes two of us  
i'm still not thawed out,even after holding all those beers when i got home  
but i think i'll sleep well tonight,though


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

well you had a bigger turn out than the ALUM TUCKER TOURN ,they reported only 12 teams fished. with 2 limits 
norman 16+ big smallmouth 4 -15
pauls 11+ 
thompson 6 - I think


----------



## Glen w. sexton (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sure that's not what we had in mien for wether when we singed up for the crappie tournament well still had a good time. meet some really good people there. was my first time at Delaware lake nice place hope to be at the next outing. if my motor ever throws out . sorry we dropped out out but when things go bad it just keeps coming. You have a great group of people at O.G.F keep up the good work.
Glen


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is , my daughter made it alot longer than I would have ever thought she would . She didnt ask to leave , but I could see that she was not enjoying things . She didnt hesitate when I asked if we could go in though .  We ended up catching some short fish , but nothing 9" . If it werent for the tarp over the boat , we would have been in before 9:00 for sure . The guys that stayed out til the end deserve a medal ! I have fished in some rough conditions , but yesterday beat them by far . Good job to everyone that came out and fished ! 

I had the opperunity to meet some realy good guys though . I finally got to meet Rumi & Cat King . Rumi , next time were out and you offer a lending hand , Im not going to be as stuborn and take you up on it . Thanks for the offer to help me out . My daughter was highly impressed by your offer . Cat King , well Im sorry that I let you down and didnt catch the big one .  Lester , man did you make me jelious in that realy nice boat . It is just as nice as I remembered it . You will have some good times in it . As for the tarp , I just gave up at trying to get it on as well as I did inside our shop . It still worked though , we didnt get a quarter as wet as we would have without it .


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

cant someone post the results of the tourny?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

1st place was some Crappie USA Toruny guy
...... 8th place were Team BubbaMellon (Bubba Hunter & H2O Mellon)

We probally should have been around 6th-7th place. I lost two that I should not have gotten. I've ben so used to cattin nearly ripped the darn crappies mouth off! ROb was wondering what the hell I was doing.
Jack.... were were remembred, Catking & I talked about ya!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Results are posted in a sticky thread, pictures will be added soon.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just who was that catman on page # 20 of this thread , post # 192 that predicted Sowbelly101,Ronk & The King as being in the top five of this tourney  ..I'll give ya all one guess.....................I believe they were numbers 2,3 & 4 in the order named.........whoops , they didn't do it themselves, their partners had some say  ............


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Phil, thank-you for the kind words. I am glad that I was able to be a good example for your daughter. I wasn't intending to, thats just me- my nature to try to be helpful to people. 
I was likewise impressed with your daughter! She must have the heart of a "warrior princess" !! To be out there in that and not complain at her age was very impressive to me. That showed a great maturity and you can tell her that for me.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It was really nice meeting you and your daughter , as it was with the rest of you all... Don't worry about not getting the big fish I predicted , always next time....  ...........THE CATKING !!!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for having the outing. Hope you have another one next year. Overall I think it was a pretty well run tournament. I love fishing in that nasty weather but I hate cleaning up all my equipment when I am done. Great job guys.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Who was the member who stopped by around noon or so as we were chatting , you had OGF stickers on your truck ? Next thing I saw was you driving away. I thought you were one of the anglers who was just warming up , if that was possible........ Anybody ??? THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks a227986. We appreciate your feedback. I also thought that for our first crappie tourney it went very well. I was really pleased with the turnout that we had for such horrific weather.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi 
This was my first tounament had fun but nastey weather. Looking forward to the next one. Can I get some help finding the results? I figure somebody had better luck than we did Thanks


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

here ya go and welcome aboard.



#1 - Darcy Briggs & John Burley 10- @ 6.23 lbs.
#2 - Brain McNamara & Matt Crabtree 10- @ 5.94 lbs.
#3 - Ron Kasper & Bob Casper 10- @ 5.26 lbs.
#4 - Abe Matuch & Shane Kholer 9- @ 5.24 lbs.
#5 - Terry Cordel & Mark Puthoff 10- @ 5.05 lbs.
#6 - Robert Guyton & gstrick27 9- @ 4.75 lbs.
#7 - Kerry August & Brain B. 8- @ 4.65 lbs.
#8 - Bryon Mellon & Rob Litteral 8- @ 3.56 lbs.
#9 - Mike Koesters & Chris Overpeck 7- @ 3.46 lbs.
#10-Buddy P [email protected] 3.0 lbs.

**** Big Fish Awards ****

#1 Big Fish - Charles Huston @ 1.28 lbs.

#2 Big Fish - Shawn Woerlin @ 1.23 lbs.

Bub


----------

